# updated earlier pic.. please guess ty



## nilllabean26

tech told me she thinks it was a boy but she couldnt get a good look between the legs. i couldve sworn i saw a peen peen as well, but she said it couldve been the cord. baby was upside down and in an awkward position.




omg. can you guys see a light of the number five near the heart? wow. creeped me out


11 week 4 day pic


----------



## nilllabean26

I would love some lovely guesses


----------



## 30mummyof1

I would say boy too x


----------



## nilllabean26

30mummyof1 said:


> I would say boy too x

Are u going by the head?


----------



## 30mummyof1

No, the little white bit between baby's legs, its looking like a little willy but of course its still early and girls bits can be very similar at this stage.


----------



## Melissa_M

I'm guessing girl... just because haha... it's tough to see the head shape and the "nub" in that picture though


----------



## 30mummyof1

oh actually i take it back, i'm not looking at the correct bits the right way up! I now have no idea sorry!


----------



## nilllabean26

Melissa_M said:


> I'm guessing girl... just because haha... it's tough to see the head shape and the "nub" in that picture though




30mummyof1 said:


> oh actually i take it back, i'm not looking at the correct bits the right way up! I now have no idea sorry!

Lol.u guys r cracking me up. 

Yea mummy, she wouodnt give me a pic between the legs lol and the other pics say file too large when I try and upload it.


And yea, it looks like the baby has no booty/lower area in the picture, so easy to get that white part right there for the genital area.

Could the white part be ovaries?


----------



## BabyLuv88

My baby was in the same position so we couldnt be 100% sure


----------



## mdscpa

Im guessing a boy too.... :D


----------



## imblessed14

Boy.


----------



## jazzyjenbo

Just giving feedbaack as u kindly did on mine... Sorry i really cannot tell but cute #5


----------



## wildchic

No nub visible.

The white that you are seeing is probably pelvic area. 

Oh btw, the number 5 is so weird,lol.


----------



## nilllabean26

wildchic said:


> No nub visible.
> 
> The white that you are seeing is probably pelvic area.
> 
> Oh btw, the number 5 is so weird,lol.

OK ty: ) and gl with ur awesome twins. Ur almost at the finish line

tking this compliment back


----------



## mommabear79

Hard to tell upside down, but I say girl!


----------



## Lisa2701

Id say girl x


----------



## nilllabean26

I'm liking the girl guesses lol. I'm going to post a picture at 12 weeks when baby was not upside down


----------



## 30mummyof1

yes that would definitely help :thumbup:


----------



## nilllabean26

11 weeks 4 days


----------



## BabyLuv88

Boy


----------



## nilllabean26

BabyLuv88 said:


> Boy

Why do u think that? The head?


----------



## wildchic

11+4 is early for nub guesses.

However, if what I'm seeing is part of the nub, I'd guess girl:)

Please remember that nub guesses are just guesses and not a fact!


----------



## nilllabean26

wildchic said:


> 11+4 is early for nub guesses.
> 
> However, if what I'm seeing is part of the nub, I'd guess girl:)
> 
> Please remember that nub guesses are just guesses and not a fact!

Lol I know. Don't worry. If That's the case I woodcraft hired a psychic lol.. not that serious and I don't believe u all are psychics .especially not being able to see anything. It's fun: )


Also nice to hear other Than just nub. Some respond by skull n stuff. But Ty anyway


----------



## PrincessBree

Ok errrm i'm gonna take a wild guess and say boy - nothing to do with nub or I can see something between legs lol just looks like a boy to me !! :) How many weeks until you find out ?!


----------



## nilllabean26

PrincessBree said:


> Ok errrm i'm gonna take a wild guess and say boy - nothing to do with nub or I can see something between legs lol just looks like a boy to me !! :) How many weeks until you find out ?!

idunno/ everything is booked for holidays.


----------



## nilllabean26

Hopefully the wild banjee stays away from this thread



Anywho. Doc thinks I'm having a boy. Had an appt couple days ago. She wasn't positive(let's were crossed majority of the time), but I think I'm sure it's a boy. Wanted a girl, but I'm happy baby is doing well right now. 

I will have a 3d scan next Friday and will find out for sure. :)


----------



## wildchic

Its a .....................UNICORN!!!!!


----------



## mdscpa

Sometimes it's better to be silent if you have nothing good to say...


----------



## nilllabean26

mdscpa said:


> Sometimes it's better to be silent if you have nothing good to say...

i had her blocked for a reason. she private messaged me very disrespectful. she has issues. i unblocked because i read your post and figured something was said

how pathetic and ignorant to call an unborn child a unicorn. u heartless turd. How would you have ever felt if i talked about your child while you were pregnant? How would u feel if u were high risk and had complications and i talked about your baby? if u have something to say, say it about me. 

You can also continue to be ignorant and talk to air when ive told you you have been blocked. when users are blocked, I am unable to see anything u say. shouldve kept ur idiotic self blocked. but no worries. now ur going back to being blocked. 

man oh man i feel like going off on you. but u mean nothing...go ahead and reply.. i wont be seen. but im sure u will travel around and follow what the hell i have to say.

u stupid ignorant idiot.. screw the hell out of u


----------



## Eleanor ace

Thread closed for review.


----------

